# VMC Hook Replacement Guide For 23 Different Lure Companies ! ! !



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys,

This LINK is for the currently unavailable "VMC Hook Replacement Guide" that used to be on the VMC website, 8 or 10 years ago. 
*
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=14469.0*

It's purpose is to help you to replace or upgrade the hooks on your lures, from 23 different companies. 

It's in PDF format for EASY DOWNLOAD . . . ENJOY ! ! !

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------

